# Seachem Flourish Excel Dosing.



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Im not sure this topic have been brought up before but i know for co2 injection is roughly around 30ppm. If im using excel how am i able to track im dosing right amount to 30ppm?Thx in adavnce


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I don't believe you can measure it like that. It is more of a supplement.


----------



## plurmaster (Apr 1, 2008)

Just want to find out if 1 cap full per 10 gal which the bottle suggested would be enough carbon source for the my tanks. Been dosing everyday with this but is it too much?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Well, I do have c02 in my system and use excel with it to combat algae in certain area. If you don't have a high pressure co2 setup, you might want to try a diy. Pretty easy and simple to make for a small tank. As far a suggesting what amount is right, it all depend on your plant mass I guess. Too much can be harmful for you inverts.


----------



## Dan S (Nov 28, 2008)

plurmaster said:


> Just want to find out if 1 cap full per 10 gal which the bottle suggested would be enough carbon source for the my tanks. Been dosing everyday with this but is it too much?


I can't remember off the top of my head, but don't the instructions say 1 cap full per 10 gal. after a water change then 1 cap full per 40 gal. per day after that? I could be wrong. *Be careful*, too much Excel will have ill effects on your fish or shrimp! I have a 40 gal. heavily planted tank with rummys and pencil fish and I add 2 cap fulls every day along with a high tech CO2 system and the 2 cap fulls per day seem to be good!


----------



## xpirtdesign (Dec 5, 2008)

do you only need to use excel to combat algae, or can you use it as a nutrient supplement?


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

Its a carbon supplement, but it also has a side effect of an algaecide or something, there is also a product called Easy Carbo and its cheaper, both have similar dosing but i found Excel faster at combating algae altho easycarbo does deffo work too, i dose alongside pressurised co2 injection with no adverse affects altho lots of people say plants like vallis really dont like it and start to die off pretty quickly, so you can use it as a co2 source or to combat algae, for algae it works best if you use a pipette or similar and directly squirt over the affected area.


----------

